# A quote worth reading



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought this was such a great quote. The world of LGD uses have greatly changed over the years and  the methods of training them have too.

*



			The best Trainers are those who never stop learning.
They are the ones who have learned not to base their opinions about the usefulness of a training method, on the inability of someone (or a population of people) to understand and learn to use a method correctly.
They are the ones best equipped to work with the sometimes unconventional (but so true-to-life) combinations of individual idiosyncrasies, personal strengths, and weaknesses which present with each student-dog/handler team.
. . .even when it means they must revise previously held concepts and challenge old ideas.

- Janice Frasche
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 7, 2013)

very cool. Kinda the long way of saying that often the "student is the master"....they determine how the master teaches! Very cool Southern.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

I saw that! It is a wonderful quote!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I love this quote too. So tired of a lot of the LGD instruction and how it is has not evolved with the changes in the use of LGD's.
People really believe if you love on the dog it will ruin them. Very sad, and a lot of confused unhappy LGD's that end up doing really terrible things and people wonder why. 

my favorite part...   *.even when it means they must revise previously held concepts and challenge old ideas*


It kinda reminds me the way the Americans have ruined the sport of Schutzhund too. (At least here in the States)


----------

